# Writing > General Writing >  Literature is my cup of tea

## blazeofglory

I chose literature from a multitude of disciplines in life. I do not know why literature becomes something life-like. At times I take one for another. I have a passion for Economics. I am a banker and naturally I take liking to commerce. Philosophy is something I read naturally for I have zillions of questions and can not find answers anywhere. I have to yield to reading and reading both living and dead writers. Since living writers have not all the answers and I have to frequent some dead writers too and for that purpose I turn to old books, even mythologies, scriptures, sacred texts and the like.

But literature is something wherein I find all enfolded. I really feel like living in literature. Today if it is not for literature, my books, my forums, my intellectual companies and circulates I would not be enthused in life, to live longer and making it more meaningful.The g greatest friend I have is literature and at all moments it befriend me. Now I am addicted to it and living a day without a book is not possible at all.
Literature intoxicates me and immerse me in a world, in revelries, and reveries. I am in a dreamy state, enchantingly engrossed. 

I find everything in literature, and in fact I am drugged or magnetized by it. I can not escape from the snares of it. 

Reading literature is something that vitalizes our course of living. 

This is a bunch of thoughts I feel like expressing and this is something more of personal and I do not think it may interest you. But literature from some point of view literature is a tool of self expression.

----------


## wilbur lim

I wholly accede you,literature from some point of view literature is a tool of self expression.I hope to be a eminent author wherein I retired from my job.Literature is so vital,to learn from dead authors and live authors.

----------


## Judas130

> I chose literature from a multitude of disciplines in life. I do not know why literature becomes something life-like. At times I take one for another. I have a passion for Economics. I am a banker and naturally I take liking to commerce. Philosophy is something I read naturally for I have zillions of questions and can not find answers anywhere. I have to yield to reading and reading both living and dead writers. Since living writers have not all the answers and I have to frequent some dead writers too and for that purpose I turn to old books, even mythologies, scriptures, sacred texts and the like.
> 
> But literature is something wherein I find all enfolded. I really feel like living in literature. Today if it is not for literature, my books, my forums, my intellectual companies and circulates I would not be enthused in life, to live longer and making it more meaningful.The g greatest friend I have is literature and at all moments it befriend me. Now I am addicted to it and living a day without a book is not possible at all.
> Literature intoxicates me and immerse me in a world, in revelries, and reveries. I am in a dreamy state, enchantingly engrossed. 
> 
> I find everything in literature, and in fact I am drugged or magnetized by it. I can not escape from the snares of it. 
> 
> Reading literature is something that vitalizes our course of living. 
> 
> This is a bunch of thoughts I feel like expressing and this is something more of personal and I do not think it may interest you. But literature from some point of view literature is a tool of self expression.


 and it should be there for you! language is a beautiful tool, wondrously crated into whatever mankind chooses it to become. within it we can vent, discuss, question, feel, escape, and Live. 

you are very right, and literature can never be taken from you for what it is. I can say i have a love for literature, and that love cannot equal yours, and yours mine, and along with the next person. This is because literature is very true and personal and subjective to the reader alone. it arouses passions within us that change us, enlighten us and gives us knowledge.


With it we see more colours than there are, as writers before us paint our eyes from a pallet of sense.

----------


## hhc

When I tried to imagine my life without litterature, I just couldn't. I felt a huge void and no way to fill it. Sure, cinema is a potential substitute, but this art is just too young. If you think about it, words were the beginning of the human history. When we invented writing we changed ourselves completely, we started producing civilization.
I'm only 15, probably one of the few teenagers that are members of this forum. But even though I'm only starting to know the world, I firmly believe that litterature is a world by itself and a guide to the real world at the same time. If I was ever asked to choose between our world and the literary one, I would definitely go for the latter.
I certainly empathize with you, blazeofglory.

----------

